# Coffee to be served in some UK travel agencies



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you ever fancied working in travel?

An article in this weeks Travel Weekly (Nov 21 edition) suggest that some UK based travel agencies are looking to offer coffee (and in some cases alcohol too) in an effort to diversify and not be prone to a downturn in the economy.

The full article is here and I'd love to hear your views on this.

Do you think regular trade would be taken away or would this be seen as an add-on to the travel agencies services?

Is this akin to putting a chain store inside a hairdressers (where coffee is already served at a large number of establishments - in some cases outsourced from a cafe next door)

Could you spot an opportunity and strike a deal with your local travel agency to offer your coffee to their clients at a mutually agreeable rate for volume purchases?


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

No I don't think a contract bar is what they are doing here. This one person is a faile travel agents who now runs a cafe and a travel agency in the same building. The article shows they are happy to sell coffee and not a holiday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Beauty and Makeup Tips For Looking YoungerWith a little care you can make your own geisha costume, it can be a lot of fun and very satisfying to do! Just find the right material and follow a good guide online. makeup wholesale In China, a white face was a sign of nobility and wealth.This is a product that is extracted from the human placenta and is well known for its antiseptic and antiviral properties. MAC cosmetics lipstick Start up MTS/M2TS Converter as a Canon C100 to FCP Converter.Instructions to Achieve the Smokey Eye Look using only MAC Cosmetics tools and make up:


----------

